# Story About An Old Friend



## oldman (Aug 30, 2014)

I received a call from an old friend that I have known since college. We call each other maybe 4, 5 or 6 times a year. He called me to tell me his 97 year old father died yesterday and of course I told him how sorry I was to hear of his Father's passing and so on and we also caught up on other things. After I hung up, I told my wife about the call and we spoke about it for a few minutes and then turned on the TV. We were watching a movie on TV and I guess that I was smiling for awhile and my wife asked me what I was smiling about. I told her just something that happened many years ago with my friend while we were in college and of course, she kept at me until I told her.

My college buddy met a girl and he wanted to impress her, so he told her the old story about being an FBI agent. They started seeing each other quite often and their relationship turned serious. He told me what he had told her and that he was going to take her home to meet his parents in Virginia over the holidays and surely she would find out that he was not what he had been telling her he was. He asked me what should he do. I told him, "Pal, you don't have a choice. You're going to have to fess up." He said, "Oh yeah, that's going to work out OK." I then told him whatever he decided to tell her, good luck. 

When he had returned back to school after the holidays, I asked him how it went? He said his parents asked him about school and so on and no word was ever talked about him being in the FBI. He said when he got her halfway back to school he said to her, "Well, I guess you know that I am not in the FBI. I am so sorry that I lied to you." She told him that she knew that for awhile. As it turned out, her dad was a cop in a nearby town and checked him out and told her that he was just a college student. 

Funny, I laughed so hard that I had tears in my eyes. By the way, they never did get married.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the share Oldman, glad he fessed up anyway.


----------

